# XM-Sirius Merger - 1 Step Closer to Reality



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080616/ap_on_go_ot/fcc_xm_sirius;_ylt=AlSUbdqHpe.6ZcnWeNORiNMDW7oF


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

discussion is here
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=131046


----------

